# CSS Max-Height in IE



## pcpro17 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hello, okay, yes, I know, the 'max-height' property does not work in IE. However, I do have a javascript expression partially working:

```
div.links             {
  width                : 100%;
  height               : expression(document.body.clientHeight > 230 ? "230px" : "100%");
  max-height           : 230px;
  overflow             : auto;
  }
```
The problem is it is making all the divisions 230px in height (in the left sidebar). If you go to the following link with IE, and compare it to what is rendered with Firefox, you will see what I mean.

http://www.correctnesscommentary.com/?layout=2

Any suggestions?


----------



## pcpro17 (Oct 9, 2006)

bump


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

the whole site looks messy in general in both browsers, but you might want to fiddle with overflow:hidden


----------



## pcpro17 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hmmm, you might want to make sure you've downloaded the latest version of Firefox. It looks fine for me. At any rate, I checked it on a few other browsers this evening, and I think the problem you are describing was also occurring in Opera. I made a minor adjustment to the CSS, and it should look better for you now. Apparently, some browsers do not support the overflow-x and overflow-y properties.


----------



## pcpro17 (Oct 9, 2006)

bump


----------

